# cutting nougat and torrone



## zuzu (Apr 27, 2011)

Been struggling with an oiled cheese knife to cut through nougat.  It is a straight blade from Paderno.  Any suggestions for a better knife or a better approach?  Have been looking into an Italian made ultrasonic maual cutter.  I need to have cleaner edges!


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

use water not oil


----------



## zuzu (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  Yes I have used water also...still having trouble.  Does a serrated blade work better?  What kind of knife do you use?  I am thinking that this Paderno is not sharp enough?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi,

Is this the knife you're using?

http://www.lionsdeal.com/pwc-18202-36.html

pan


----------



## zuzu (Apr 27, 2011)

No my knife isn't nonstick and is a larger, flatter blade.  I just got off the phone with a Torrone chef, and they use a serrated blade?  I guess its worth a try.  Also, I am waiting to hear back from Italy, there is a new manual ultrasonic hand-held cutter that sounds perfect for confectionary sticky items.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I use a regular chefs knife (actually a long bladed serrated knife simply because its longer) but I slice it as if it were a chefs knife, one downward motion. Maybe you cook yours longer, mine is as best as I can describe is rice crispyesque, chewy, yours seems more crunchy. In your case a serrated knife would be best. Or maybe you can try my method before yours fully sets. Instead of letting it set up over night I portion it a few hours after cooking.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Zuzu,

  I use a serrated knife. I works well. I also use it for soft fudge.  I'm going to suggest a stamped knife. They are much thinner.

The only type of edge that works is a hollow edge. It allows air in between the knife and product. Eliminate the suction. if that's the right word? They do not have a bolster.

I think a pointed serrated doesn't work as well.

HTH

panini


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I can slice through sticky caramel with a regular Chef's knife without any problems.  To do so, I use a sawing motion, never allowing the knife to stay still.  No oiling or watering of the blade neccesary, no problems with this technique for the past 4 years. 

If the nougat is soft and sticky, try adding a bit of cocoa butter to the mix just before you add the fruit/nuts.  You can also freeze it or chill it so it will cut easier.


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

Like FoodPump, I use a chef's knife. I put my batch into the freezer for a little bit to stiffen up (but not long enough to freeze). That way I get clean cuts. I've tried using one of those big cheese knives but it's just so awkward.


----------



## tom.richfield (5 mo ago)

zuzu said:


> Been struggling with an oiled cheese knife to cut through nougat. It is a straight blade from Paderno. Any suggestions for a better knife or a better approach? Have been looking into an Italian made ultrasonic maual cutter. I need to have cleaner edges!


I know this is an old thread but I saw a video of french factory cutting the nougat with a table saw. Made sense to me.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I’d like to see that video. Somehow the idea of a 10” blade spinning at 3200 rpm makes me think of friction and a big gooey mess. I hope I’m wrong....


----------



## tom.richfield (5 mo ago)

I know what you mean. Check this out. The table saw scene is about 4 minutes in


----------



## tom.richfield (5 mo ago)

tom.richfield said:


> I know what you mean. Check this out. The table saw scene is about 4 minutes in


It's actually a modified or custom meat saw. make more sense


----------



## tom.richfield (5 mo ago)

tom.richfield said:


> It's actually a modified or custom meat saw. make more sense


Actually, I could probably find several uses for a modified meat slicer. Time to go shopping.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

try a deli meat slicer.


----------

